# [MAIL] A la recherche du serveur mail avec synchro sur AD

## chrissou

Bonjour @ tous, je cherche une solution de serveur mail pour mon entreprise.

Je possède actuellement un serveur lotus notes qui comportent environ 500 boites mails mais la maintenance de celui ci me coûte les yeux de la tête !

Je cherche une solution qui est compatible avec mon environnement actuelle.

Je possède un serveur Active Directory et je souhaite lorsque je créer un user dans mon AD que la boite mail correspondante se creer automatiquement sur mon serveur de mail.

D'autre part cerise sur le gateau je souhaiterais lors de l'accès au webmail un authentification de type SSO basé toujours sur mon AD  :Wink: 

Voilà je pense avoir le tour de mes demandes  :Wink:  je sais qu'il existe moult serveur mail unix mais je n'ai jamais réalisé de synchro via un AD

Merci d'avance @ tous :p

----------

## babykart

Cela me parait faisable avec un postfix ou autre MTA possédant le support LDAP, il te faudra en revanche faire un peu de mapping pour la correspondance des attributs propre à l'AD... et pareil pour le webmail...

En revanche, je dirais que la migration ne sera pas super transparente mais le cout sera flagrant...

Perso, je n'ai pas d'AD mais openldap, postfix (MTA), dovecot (POP + IMAP) et roundcube (webmail)...

----------

## xaviermiller

sans troller : Windows 2003 server + Outlook Server ?

----------

## babykart

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> sans troller : Windows 2003 server + Outlook Server ?

 

là le cout sera encore plus flagrant...   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

mais chipoter à des soulutions de bouts de ficelle l'est aussi.

Il faut aussi voir les prix à l'échelle d'une entreprise  :Wink: 

----------

## chrissou

Effectivement le coup d'un serveur windows 2003 serveur avec Exchange est encore plus exorbitant que celui de mon serveur lotus notes !

J'ai trouvé un serveur de mail synchronisable avec AD très facilement qui s'appèle mdaemon c'est un très bon produit mais ca tourne sous windows 2003.

Si je ne trouve pas de solution sous linux je me baserais effectivement sur la solution mdaemon

La solution de babykart est assez interessante reste la problématique du SSO ...

Merci @ vous en tout cas pour votre participation  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ultrabug

Salut,

Tu as Scalix qui le fait très bien.

http://www.scalix.com

Bon courage

----------

## babykart

le SSO (Single Sign On) est un concept: même login password pour un utilisateur, et ce peu importe l'application à laquelle il accède (web, méssagerie, authentification sur le poste de travail...) ce dans un soucis de cout par rapport aux opérations maintenances telles que la ré initilisation des passwords dans les grandes entreprises par exemple...

généralement le protocole LDAP (openldap, AD, eDirectory...) est le choix fait par les entreprises car supporté par beaucoup d'applications en tout toutes celles professionnelles...

pour la petite histoire, le premier Network Operating System à l'avoir implémenté est NetWare de Novell, les autres n'ont fait que suivre...   

je ne connais pas lotus, je ne sais sur quel protocole il s'appuie pour la méssagerie (pop ou imap côté client, le format des boites mbox ou maildir)...

pour info, là ou je travaillais avant, le centre de calcul semble avoir réussi une migration sans heurts de lotus vers sendmail+dovecot, alors effectivement, il y a cout au temps que tu vas passer à trouver la bonne config'... en même temps il ne faut pas croire que les solutions M$ ne coutent rien en temps homme...

----------

## chrissou

 *babykart wrote:*   

> le SSO (Single Sign On) est un concept: même login password pour un utilisateur, et ce peu importe l'application à laquelle il accède (web, méssagerie, authentification sur le poste de travail...) ce dans un soucis de cout par rapport aux opérations maintenances telles que la ré initilisation des passwords dans les grandes entreprises par exemple...
> 
> généralement le protocole LDAP (openldap, AD, eDirectory...) est le choix fait par les entreprises car supporté par beaucoup d'applications en tout toutes celles professionnelles...
> 
> pour la petite histoire, le premier Network Operating System à l'avoir implémenté est NetWare de Novell, les autres n'ont fait que suivre...   
> ...

 

Effectivement pour le SSO mais la majeure utilité du SSO n'est pas ! (on utilise aussi novell 6.5 dans notre boutique)

Le plus gros avantage du sso est comme sont nom l'indique de ne s'authentifié qu'une fois sur la machine, exemple je me loggue sur mon windows, je veux acceder a ma messagerie en sso pas besoin de saisir login password je suis "auto" authentifié et c'est ceci qui m'interesse  :Wink: 

Concernant lotus notes il utilise un format propriétaire pour son client lourd mais il peut s'interfacer avec un client mail en pop ou imap le format des boite est de forme maildir mais de manière propriétaire a priori.

Sinon pour ultrabug je vais regarder a scalix que je ne connais pas du tout du tout même pas de nom

----------

